# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کتاب باقت شناسی جعفر سلیمانی راد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

## dadash

سلام  دوستان
وقت عالی بخیر
لطفا اگه کسی پی دی اف کتاب بافت شناسی جعفر سلیمانی راد رو داره قرار بده.
ممنون

----------

